# Help with Coding Claw Toe Repair



## kd2471

Operation Performed:

1) Right foot 2nd toe proximal interphalangeal joint fascial interposition   arthroplasty.2)Right 2nd,3rd,4th,5th toe extensor digitorum longus lengthening and transfer of the extensor digitorum brevis to the extensor digitorum longus.
3)2nd,3rd,4th&5th toe arthrotomy with dorsal medial & lateral capsule release
4)3rd & 4th toe flexor digitorum longus to extensor digitorum longus transfer.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mbort

look at 28285 forthe claw toes, 28270 for capsulotomy if MTP..those should put you in the right area..watch the CCI edits for the flexor/extensors.  make sure to use your T modifiers with -59 modifiers


----------



## kd2471

Thanks for your reply. I have  those 2 codes but I was confused by the lengthening and transfer of extensors. Felt that they should be included with hammertoe and capsulotomy codes. Thanks again.


----------



## jayne

*tendon transfer*

Unfortunately, the tendon transfers have to be coded as unlisted.  There are no codes for tendon tranfers of the toes.


----------



## mbort

actually there is a code (28313) that includes tendon transfers, not sure it would apply to this particular case or not.


----------



## bmanene

Agree. There is a code for tendon transfers in toes 28313. Only thing is it does not include cutting or realignment of bones shafts.


----------

